# Changing Recoil Springs - Kimber UC II



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thinking about changing recoil springs on my Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II. Seems like most people like the Wolff springs over the Kimber ones. Would you guys agree? Anything particular I should know when placing an order? Pounds, length, where to purchase, etc?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had a set of Wolffs but I didn't see any big difference between them and the stock parts. This is all I use now and have for the last couple of years. I change it about every 1,500 rounds.. .:smt1099

Kimber America > Products


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Thinking about changing recoil springs on my Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II. Seems like most people like the Wolff springs over the Kimber ones. Would you guys agree? Anything particular I should know when placing an order? Pounds, length, where to purchase, etc?


Doinking around with the Ultra Carry springs is a pain in the rear, just buy the replacement assy. from Kimber and be done with it. The big issue with Kimber springs seems to be in the Pros, not the Ultras.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks to you both.


----------



## TMN (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an Ultra Carry II and just replaced my recoil assembly! I would agree don't bother with the individual springs just replace the assembly. Very easy to do while you clean your gun! Love my Ultra!


----------

